# MX Leader TT on NYC Craigslist



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Just saw this on my local Craigslist....thought some of you might be interested. I am not associated with the seller....just giving everyone a heads up on what looks to be a very good deal.
EM3

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/1040529185.html


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone actually ride a 650c MXL or time trial frame? I see them come up for sale and some of them do wind up being purchased. I have to imagine they're just going into someone's collection as their practical use is limited unless you are looking to build a painfully hip fixed gear bike.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree....I thought about pulling the trigger on this one but I knew it would only end up hanging the wall. Nice to admire but I need to ride my bikes.
EM3


----------

